# SPS-Forum-Treffen 2011 in Ostrach?



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem der Kalender im Forum jetzt auch das Jahr 2011 umfasst ,
können wir langsam einen Termin für das Forum-Treffen* suchen:

Randbedingungen:

http://www.schulferien.org/Feiertage/Feiertage_Mai.html

So. 8. Mai Muttertag

http://www.schulferien.org/Feiertage/Feiertage_Juni.html

Do. 02.06. Christi Himmelfahrt

So. 12.06 + Mo. 13.06. Pfingsten

Do. 23.06. Fronleichnam

Brücken-, feiertags- und muttertagsfrei wären 3 Wochenenden 
im Mai und dann erst wieder ab Juli.

13. - 15.05.
20. - 22.05. (mein Favourit)
27. - 29.05.

01. - 03.07.

*Markus, hast Du überhaupt eine Forum-Treffen geplant?


----------



## marlob (14 Januar 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...
> 20. - 22.05. (mein Favourit)
> ...


Würde auch gut in meinen Terminkalender passen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Januar 2011)

Der Termin 20.-22.05.2011 passt bei mir derzeit auch noch.

Als Referent wäre dann doch jemand von Siemens zum Thema TIA-Portal interessant.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Als Referent wäre dann doch jemand von Siemens zum Thema TIA-Portal interessant.



Wenn das bis dahin raus ist und die ersten user Erfahrung, mit den
Portal gesammelt haben, wirst du bei Siemens keinen mehr finden der
vor ein Fachpublikum tritt und sich der Gefahr der Steinigung aussetzt


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn das bis dahin raus ist und die ersten user Erfahrung, mit den
> Portal gesammelt haben, wirst du bei Siemens keinen mehr finden der
> vor ein Fachpublikum tritt und sich der Gefahr der Steinigung aussetzt



Die Steine bei Markus im Hof sind nicht so groß, das tut nicht so weh. Ist also kein Hinderungsgrund.
Und Helmut, wo bleibt denn Dein unerschütterliches Vertrauen in Siemens?


----------



## jabba (15 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und Helmut, wo bleibt denn Dein unerschütterliches Vertrauen in Siemens?



Schliesslich hat er von uns den Pokal bekommen und nicht Siemens *ROFL*

Termin ist zar noch weit her würde aber in meinem "theoretischen Urlaub" liegn und wäre daher möglich.

@Markus sind bei auch auch drei Hunde erlaubt dann kann ich ja direkt Urlaub machen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Januar 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Schliesslich hat er von uns den Pokal bekommen und nicht Siemens *ROFL*



Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass er, seit er User des Jahres geworden ist, etwas vorlauter gegenüber Siemens geworden ist. 



> Termin ist zar noch weit her würde aber in meinem "theoretischen Urlaub" liegn und wäre daher möglich.
> 
> @Markus sind bei auch auch drei Hunde erlaubt dann kann ich ja direkt Urlaub machen



Dann muss nur noch Larry und HaDi kommen, dann können wir dort gleich unsere 200-Jahrfeier machen :-D:-D


----------



## marlob (26 Januar 2011)

Ob sich unser Admin hier auch noch meldet


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (27 Januar 2011)

Aloahé,

ich hab vom 20. - 22.05. auch Zeit... klingt gut... sollten wir auf jeden Fall machen... ;-)

Grüßle...


----------



## Markus (2 Februar 2011)

hallo,

sorry für die späte antwort... habe das irgendwie übersehen und vergessen.

also datum ist mir grundsätzlich wurscht, aber 20-22...wrm nicht.

hunde sind kein problem.

referenten?
siemens tia - sicher eine sinnvolle sache.
im letzten jahr geb es noch den vorschlag das unser geschätzts mitglied BERNARD etwas zum thema regelungstechnik verkündet - fände ich auch sehr interessant.


denke zwei referenten sind genug, mit 3 wars immer recht viel.
aber wenn es noch wünsche gibt, gerne!


----------



## b1k86-DL (9 Februar 2011)

Zeitraum ist gut....

Gruß B1k86-DL


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 Februar 2011)

Jo, wär auch dabei...


----------



## Lars Weiß (10 Februar 2011)

Dann trag ich mir mal Urlaub ein ...


----------



## tnt369 (10 Februar 2011)

20. - 22. 5. 

da würde ich auch kommen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Markus (12 Februar 2011)

hallo zusammen,

also das datum 20.05.2011 - 22.05.2011 steht fest.
ich habe für den zeitraum zimmer im schwanen und im hirschen vorreserviert.


wegen den beiträgen für samstag:

1. regelungstechnik (bernard - http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=14760)
habe noch kein rückmledung, falls er absagt dürft ihr gerne alternativen vorschlagen


2. TIA portal von siemens


----------



## marlob (12 Februar 2011)

Ich melde mich hiermit an. Du kannst schon mal ein Zimmer für mich reservieren


----------



## eYe (12 Februar 2011)

Wo genau findet das Ganze nochmal statt?
Und darf man auch als U30 und wenig Ahnung vom SPS Programmieren teilnehmen?


----------



## Markus (12 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich melde mich hiermit an. Du kannst schon mal ein Zimmer für mich reservieren


 
gib mir noch ein bissel zeit bis ich die offiziellen formulare online habe, sonst bekomm ich das nicht auf die reihe...
...du hast auch mal ein zimmer für eine messe bei mir reserviert auf dem ich letzten november sitzen blieb... ;-)




eYe schrieb:


> Wo genau findet das Ganze nochmal statt?
> Und darf man auch als U30 und wenig Ahnung vom SPS Programmieren teilnehmen?


 
du wirst dich wundern wieviel da U30 ist... und wenn man bedenkt wie es an machen abenden bzw. "morgen" schon zuging würde U20 ganz gut passen...


----------



## Junior (12 Februar 2011)

eYe schrieb:


> Wo genau findet das Ganze nochmal statt?
> Und darf man auch als U30 und wenig Ahnung vom SPS Programmieren teilnehmen?


 
Man kann auch kommen wenn man über 50 ist und keine Ahnung von SPS hat.
Man muss sich bloß nichts anmerken lassen.


----------



## marlob (13 Februar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> gib mir noch ein bissel zeit bis ich die offiziellen formulare online habe, sonst bekomm ich das nicht auf die reihe...
> ...du hast auch mal ein zimmer für eine messe bei mir reserviert auf dem ich letzten november sitzen blieb... ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Dann werde ich mal auf die offiziellen Formulare warten
Der Rest ist jetzt hoffentlich geklärt.


----------



## bike (13 Februar 2011)

Junior schrieb:


> Man kann auch kommen wenn man über 50 ist und keine Ahnung von SPS hat.
> Man muss sich bloß nichts anmerken lassen.



Beide Punkte wären ja für mich passen. 

bike


----------



## Nordischerjung (13 Februar 2011)

Oh man, wären da bei mir nicht 900km im Weg würde ich auch mal vorbei schauen :-(


----------



## eYe (13 Februar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Oh man, wären da bei mir nicht 900km im Weg würde ich auch mal vorbei schauen :-(


Eventuell können wir nee Fahrgemeinschaft bilden?


----------



## marlob (13 Februar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Oh man, wären da bei mir nicht 900km im Weg würde ich auch mal vorbei schauen :-(


PN/DP war letztes Jahr auch da und kommt doch auch von da oben.
Da wäre eine Fahrgemeinschaft doch angebracht


----------



## PN/DP (13 Februar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Oh man, wären da bei mir nicht 900km im Weg würde ich auch mal vorbei schauen :-(


Ich war letztes Jahr auch in Ostrach und hatte ca. 1.100 km Anreise. Ich muß sagen, es hat sich trotzdem gelohnt.

Hast Du eine Ehefrau oder Freundin? Dann bring' die doch mit und nutze das Forumstreffen gleichzeitig als Familienausflug - Hotel "Markus" kann auch sehr gut Pärchen unterbringen. Ich habe das letztes Jahr auch so gemacht. Die Madam war sehr zufrieden und konnte da auch mal andere Typen kennenlernen, die ähnlich wie ich "ticken" und einen ähnlichen Tages-/Jahresablauf haben. Sie hat erlebt, daß ein Leben als SPS-Programmierer doch nicht so "abartig" ist und es unter den SPS-Programmierern tatsächlich auch angenehme Leute gibt (wie z.B. Paule, marlob, Lilastern, Rainer ...) .
Vielleicht kommen auch mehrere Programmierer-Frauen, dann können die während dem Tagesprogramm außer Schönheits-Pflege auch was gemeinsames unternehmen?

Ich hoffe, ich kann es dieses Jahr auch wieder einrichten, es wird aber schwer, weil eine Woche vorher muß ich auch schon fast bis da runter (meine Schwester in Sinsheim heiratet). Mai+Juni habe ich ein größeres Projekt in meiner Fischfabrik zu stemmen, und ob mein AG mich in dieser Zeit 2x nacheinander ein verlängertes WE wegläßt?
Wenn es für mich klappt, dann könnte ich auch über HH fahren, falls eine Fahrgemeinschaft benötigt wird.

Harald


----------



## Nordischerjung (14 Februar 2011)

Das hört sich ja schon gut an, werde es mir mal überlegen



PN/DP schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Ehefrau oder Freundin? Dann bring' die doch mit und nutze das Forumstreffen gleichzeitig als Familienausflug - Hotel "Markus" kann auch sehr gut Pärchen unterbringen.



Dazu gibt es aber noch ein 3,5 Jähriges und 5 Monatiges weibliches Problem


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Februar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon gut an, werde es mir mal überlegen
> 
> 
> 
> Dazu gibt es aber noch ein 3,5 Jähriges und 5 Monatiges weibliches Problem



Das sollte kein Problem sein

http://www.spieleland.de/spielelandL/


----------



## Nordischerjung (14 Februar 2011)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Das sollte kein Problem sein
> 
> http://www.spieleland.de/spielelandL/



Das ist gut, dann lass uns doch das Treffen dahin verlegen.

http://www.spieleland.de/spielelandL/de/Gruppen-Workshops__3475392-3475397.html



Für Kindergärten und Schulklassen geeignet *ROFL*


Markus schrieb:


> du wirst dich wundern wieviel da U30 ist... und wenn man bedenkt wie es  an machen abenden bzw. "morgen" schon zuging würde U20 ganz gut  passen...


----------



## bike (14 Februar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon gut an, werde es mir mal überlegen
> 
> 
> 
> Dazu gibt es aber noch ein 3,5 Jähriges und 5 Monatiges weibliches Problem



Damit zeigt sich eine Marktlücke:
PLC Junior und PLC light

Damit ist auch dieses Problem gelöst 

bike


----------



## b1k86-DL (2 März 2011)

Markus,

kann man auch nur Samstag kommen + Abendessen? Meine Kollegin und Ich würden dieses Jahr nur am Samstag teilnehmen.

Gruß Benjamin


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 März 2011)

b1k86-DL schrieb:


> kann man auch nur Samstag kommen + Abendessen? Meine Kollegin und Ich würden dieses Jahr nur am Samstag teilnehmen.
> Gruß Benjamin



Hallo

in 2010 gab es eine "Tagungspauschale" für den Samstag:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=34795

@Markus
Haben wir den schon das Programm stehen? Ich würde das 
Anmeldeformular wieder machen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 März 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Oh man, wären da bei mir nicht 900km im Weg würde ich auch mal vorbei schauen :-(



Hallo,

mal ein kleiner Hinweis an die mehr oder weniger weit 
Anreisenden:

Mit im Mittelpunkt der Forumtreffen in Ostrach stehen auch 
immer fachlich relevante Vorträge, siehe Programm vom 
letzten Jahr (im Anmeldeformular):

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=34795

Das ermöglicht zweierlei:

1. Die entstehenden Kosten (Fahrt, Übernachtung, Tagungspauschale)
lassen sich in der Steuererklärung als Fortbildung berücksichtigen.

oder

2. Statt Überstunden einfach so verfallen zu lassen, leierst 
Du Deinem Chef einen Firmenwagen samt Tankkarte und 
Seminarkosten aus den Rippen


----------



## Nordischerjung (3 März 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ..., leierst
> Du Deinem Chef einen Firmenwagen ... aus den Rippen


Hab ich doch schon 

Aber ich bin nicht derjenige, der gerne im Auto sitzt. 900km sind in der heutigen Zeit ja schon mal 9 Std fahrt :sm14::sm12:


----------



## Markus (3 März 2011)

also programm steht soweit!
@Rainer
Vielen dank für den Kontakt bzgl. Siemens!

Vortrag-1: TIA-Portal
Siemens rollt dafür mit 3 Leuten aus Nürnberg an, geplante zeit sind so rund 2,5 Stunden.

Vortrag-2: Regelungstechnik
Unser geschätztes Mitglied bernard wird dazu referrieren.
Der Vortrag ist am Nachmittag geplant damit nach hinten noch genug Luft ist.


Mein Terminvorschlag wäre:
13:00 - 15:30 TIA
16:00 - 20:00 Regelungstechnik
Vorteil: Wir könnten Vormittags noch was einbauen
Nachteil: wird spät... 

Alternativ:
10:00 - 12:30 TIA
13:00 - 14:00 Mittagspause
14:00 - 18:00 Regelungstechnik


Vor 10:00 sollten wir nicth anfangen!
1. sind dann hoffentlich alle frisch die Freitag abend etwas länger gesessen sind
2. Müssen die 3 Leute aus Nürnberg morgens auch noch anreisen.


Mir ist Variante-2 am liebsten, bin da aber sehr flexibel.


----------



## Markus (7 April 2011)

hier gehts weiter

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=44198


----------

